# pigeon timer



## miaggi2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello forum!! i am a complete Novice, i bought a pigeon timer / clock because i love clocks, and my father used to keep pigeons when he was a child, so i figured its a great peice to pass on!!! i would like to know how they work, its value, (not to sell) just to know, who repairs them, how to activate it, if im doing something wrong, etc.. its a belgium unit, with a crank on one side, that when i turn it, it seems to make a roller move that i assume puts ink on the needs to show the time it takes off or lands, however the clock on the front with a small dial showing hours and a large outer dial showing minutes doesnt work.. am i doing something wrong?? i wound it about 5 or 6 times inside the wood case, but nothing, is there a way of activating it?? its a belgium unit, i can show pics, send them , etc.. thanks for any and all help


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

This thread needs to get moved to the homing section, the people there were be much better help.


----------



## miaggi2 (Aug 22, 2011)

*?? change*



Paki Tipplers said:


> This thread needs to get moved to the homing section, the people there were be much better help.


im not sure on how to change to another thread.. if you can help or change it for me, that would be much appreciated


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Paki--why does this thread needs to be moved??????????????


----------



## miaggi2 (Aug 22, 2011)

im new to this, so i just want to place properly and not be in the way, i hope to get help, and assistance, thank you, i will leave it where it stays, if a moderator wants to move it, please feel free to do so, thank you


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Paki--why does this thread needs to be moved??????????????


Would probably get an answer a lot faster. The performance thread gets like 2 views at any given time. Plus this is a racing clock right? Seems to be better in the racing section?? This is for rollers, tumblers and high flyer who do not use clocks. Homers and Racers use clocks and they know a lot about them.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

We will need to see pics and what it is, there are many different kinds of clocks
Dave


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry Paki--guess I'm just an old 75y/o Dumb A$$$
Where can I find the different places to post?????
I did not know this was just a Roller-Tumbler-High Flyer site.


----------



## miaggi2 (Aug 22, 2011)

i cant take pics and post, can i send them to someone and they post for me? my pics are too large


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Sky tx? i never said this was a roller tumbler high flyer forum. *the performing breed section is for PERFORMING BREEDS* and for the most part that is generally rollers, tumblers, and high flyer. Homers too but they are separated. What is your argument? What is the performance section for? Would people in the performance section know more about clocks than those in the homer section? Please tell me.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

How do members find the section for PERFORMING BREEDS ???
I do not know how to find any other Topics on this site.
Help us older members out?
This old windows 95 may not have the correct key to click.
Where do I 'CLICK"?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Can you put it on you tube and then give us a link?
Dave


hey you 2 your not helping


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You go this. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/
This is the home page, it has all the sub sections in it. These may also be called forums. Some are for selling birds, some for adoption, some for non pigeon birds, show birds, homing birds, and some for performing birds

This where you find the performing birds
Topics for performing breeds go there, homing pigeons get there own forum too. You shouldn't post about your tumblers in the homing section. This is just for performing section/forum is for performing breeds, and yes its mainly for high flyers, rollers and tumbers, also skycutter, divers and parlor birds.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Paki--but thats too much trouble for me.
I'll just keep posting as I always have for the last 6-7-8 years.
And you are welcome to change/move them anytime.


----------

